

[Ask HN]:what was your best hackathon project? - osho

I am bored of seeing the same api mashups everywhere. Which was your unique and best project?
======
zachlatta
Probably texit. It's an API that you can use to embed LaTeX into markdown
directly (even on GitHub), while conforming to standards.
[https://github.com/texit/texit](https://github.com/texit/texit)

~~~
bowerbird
ya know, i've see you pointing to this before.

and i should have realized then how cool it is.

but it only occurred to me now. good job, dude!

i will be in touch with you.

-bowerbird

------
ohashi
[http://securesha.re](http://securesha.re) \- Self-destructing, single-use
file sharing.

We built it before Mega too. It's also open source.

------
jesusmichael
methane detector..

